# Dissolving Solder



## agpodt77339 (Mar 9, 2008)

I used a toaster oven to heat some boards an then tapped all the components into a bucket. I then separated out the larger pieces and am left with 2 jars full of small beads of solder, monolithics, and a few other random tiny chips. I would like to dissolve the solder(and not the monolithics) so I am left with the clean monolithics for later processing. 
Does muriatic dissolve solder (it is from motherboards so its probably 40/60)? If not, what acids do?
How could I precipitate the lead and tin out of the dissolved mixture? Could I get the lead out first then precipitate out clean tin(to make stannous)?


----------



## agpodt77339 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 11, 2008)

It's beyond my capability. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

Separtion may be a difficult due to the many types of solder that are used to make the boards. Most newer boards use lead free solder, so it may contain tin, copper, and even silver. Older solders would be tin lead most likely.

You may try putting the lot in a large metal screen and heating the solder up to separate it from the components. A little tapping on the screen edge may help this process along. THe molten solder should fall thru the screen and the components should stay in the screen. The components will still hold some solder but it should help.

Steve


----------

